
Ask HN: Looking for Cryptography Courses - aaossa
Hi HN! I&#x27;m looking for a course about cryptography. I&#x27;m trying to understand the basics of the Diffie-Hellman protocol but I would like to get at least to RSA and different kind of protocols and attack vectors. IS there anything like this? Most I&#x27;ve found is some articles or small exercises. I know we use this almost every day, but I want to understand it. Thanks!
======
4e1a
Try [https://www.cryptopals.org/](https://www.cryptopals.org/)

------
GoldenMonkey
The book: Serious Cryptography by Jean-Philippe Aumasson.

